# 100k to Invest?



## McDreamy (2 Jan 2010)

A family member recently inherited about a 100k and is wondering what to do with it. She is in her late 50's, working, does not have any debts and already would have some savings so does not need this money at the moment.

I think it would be best to spread the money with a number of institutions and to put some of it, into safe bets such as An Post Bond's & Saving Certs, maybe some on deposit with Irish Nationwide or Halifax. I am wondering what would be advisable if she is willing to place some of it into riskier options to allow her earn some decent money.

Alternatively could someone recommend an independent advisor in Cork?

Many thanks


----------



## Pexus1976 (2 Jan 2010)

[broken link removed]

I'd recommend Arachas or Brosnan Boylan Golden from the above list.


----------



## chippy (2 Jan 2010)

Buy the right piece of land near where you live,keep the cool,thats your investment


----------



## mercman (2 Jan 2010)

chippy said:


> Buy the right piece of land near where you live,keep the cool,thats your investment



The op said she is her late fifties. Buy a piece of land if you think you will live until yoiu reach 195. Otherwise stick to the known game of deposits or equities.

The brokers listed are all on Commissions, so from the day you invest via them, they are earning from your Investment


----------



## chippy (2 Jan 2010)

It was said she did not need the money?


----------



## mercman (2 Jan 2010)

chippy said:


> It was said she did not need the money?



So she should just blow it ?? I think the OP was seeking advice not a dream.


----------



## chippy (2 Jan 2010)

The land will not dissappear?


----------



## chippy (2 Jan 2010)

The land is always there!!!!!


----------



## mercman (2 Jan 2010)

And the day might come when she needs money what does she do then ??


----------



## chippy (2 Jan 2010)

Dear Mercman,please will you tell me where would you put 100k ?


----------



## mercman (2 Jan 2010)

On the basis of the information provided, in a mixture of cash deposits, a mixture of ETFs and possibly some other Green Investments.


----------



## PMU (2 Jan 2010)

On the basis that you’re only young once, would you not advise your relative to blow say 5 – 10% of her good fortune on herself now, e.g. holiday, clothes, home improvements, etc.?   If your relative doesn’t need this money now, she should plan to use it to supplement her pension when she retires.  So how many years to retirement and what pension can she expect? Will all her debts, mortage, car loan, etc. be paid off by retirement?  Has she an emergency fund?  If not, she could consider using some of the inheritance now to pay off debt and set up an emergency fund.  Then what return will she need from her investment to supplement her pension?  So she could start investing now with the aim of supplementing her pension, or, if she doesn’t know now with accuracy what her pension will be or when she will retire, the money could be safely invested in e.g. a mix of post office certs, high yield deposts, etc. until she can.


----------



## chippy (3 Jan 2010)

Pmu,i  like your style,enjoying  some of it is a cert.A year in prize bonds is a craic aswell!!!!


----------



## fiatmoney (3 Jan 2010)

60% on deposit, 20% gold, 10% ETF's (commodity and emerging markets) & 10%   in cash easy access.


----------



## nbaki82 (6 Jan 2010)

I wish I had that. I would buy a nice car and invest the rest in the stock market.


----------



## fiatmoney (7 Jan 2010)

nbaki82 said:


> I wish I had that. I would buy a nice car and invest the rest in the stock market.


 

nbaki82,

Nice car is a liability not an asset.


----------



## Senorito (10 Jan 2010)

Unless its leased out as a taxi or the sort.

PMU is on the ball. Blow a good chunk of it. If she doesn't need it then she has obviously been financially disciplined in her life and deserves to spend some.


----------

